# Looking for Iwagumi rocks in SoCal area ... Help Please!



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

welcome to PTF roud: Kip, it's helpful when members put their State under their profile Location.

those photo's are of small tanks, so the rocks you specify won't have that kind of appearance once lost in a 250gal tank. it would be easier, lighter weight, and cheaper to work with layers of Lace rock and gray Slate to achieve a similar effect. good luck finding something you will be happy with.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 25, 2007)

> Just setting up my 250 gallon now (currently cycling with 100 danios)


:eek5: :drool:


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I do know someone out of the states that carry those type of rocks but it cost around $300 to shipped about 50lbs of those rocks.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Send the extra danios to me after you're done.

PS: Don't cycle with fish. It's mean.


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, all. Don't worry about the danios. They're happy and they'll probably stay for the long haul. (They're feeders btw, so already "saved" just being here)


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Rosemesd Garden In San Gabriel carry zebra rock from China. I posted pics on my ADA 60p thread in the photo album section.. Its the only place I know. For a 250gal your looking at alot of money. I bought one 15lb rock from there for $18 aprox 10x8x6inch. so you do the math Id say a couple of hundred dollars. For your tank I would suggest you look for free rock near rivers or the beach. A landscaping supply will have rock for 20 cents a pound Ive bought some for my Koi pond. But not as nice as the rock you want. Would be really nice to see a 250gal tank in Iwagumi style. Never seen that before. Maybe one day Ill try it on my 120gal.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Kip, how serious are you? I can sell you some ADA/seiryu stone from my personal collection.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

screename said:


> Kip, how serious are you? I can sell you some ADA/seiryu stone from my personal collection.


...where are my pictures?


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

For original, non-resized pics, pm me. Or if you want specific pics.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats some nice rock you got their... PM sent.


----------



## Kip (Jun 27, 2007)

screename said:


> Kip, how serious are you? I can sell you some ADA/seiryu stone from my personal collection.


PM sent.


----------



## Felix Ferreira (Sep 8, 2010)

Past some years, but i have intrest on this rocks. How mutch and please send me a pst !

Tx a lot!


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

Screename: Oh my gosh! Those are some amazing looking rocks, wish i could find some like that here, would look perfect in my setups.


----------



## jgmbosnia1 (Oct 18, 2010)

The second pic looks like some of the rocks you can find around some of the big steel drains in Cali....ugh! I wish I knew the propper name for it. Some places just call it engineering rock.
If I get around to walking the dogs down at the riverbed this weekend I'll shoot a pic for ya.


----------

